

Ask HN: Where in the cloud is best to host node.js? - jasongullickson

I'm working on a new system who's server component will be using node.js.  Like any other start-up effort I'm looking for a place to host this with zero-to-low cost initially but with the capability to scale up rapidly when necessary.  I've used Google App Engine in the past for this sort of thing but as far as I know, I can't use it to run node.js.<p>Can any of you offer suggestions or tales of your experience with cloud hosts who would be capable of hosing a system like this?
======
ananthrk
ElusiveHippo.com (from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1286919>)

------
iamdave
Google Code?

~~~
jasongullickson
I need somewhere to run it from; I thought Google Code was just source code
repositories?

